# Sink more putts with these great putting drills



## kelzzy (Jul 19, 2013)

Just created the ultimate handguide for putting drills.
Drills include:
*Gateway Drill*
*One Handed Drill*
*1-2-3 Drill*
*Coin Drill*

and many more! Check it out: Bunker Review | All Things Golf: Sink more putts with these great putting drills and become a better putter fast.


----------



## golflover24 (Jun 18, 2014)

thats awesome! appreciate it!!!


----------



## grumpygopher (May 29, 2016)

Can you share more info on this?


----------

